# Bumperboy Upgrade Info



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

Just curious how many have visited the BB site and looked at the Data Viewer training system. Thoughts? comments? questions?

Tim S.


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*Info*

For those that have PM'ed me with questions, here is what I can tell you.

The upgrade will be available in 3 to 4 months, this should be about the same time as the first release of the new training modules. Your existing equipment will be adaptable. The cost of the new transmitter will be about $90.00. The design of the new transmitter, which will be the LCD digital system will also link to the Pocket Pro training viewer and the new E-collar. This unit can be programmed to communicate with your existing BB's. The computer boards in your existing receivers are adaptable to the new transmitter. There is also a quick charge system (1 hour) that can be added to your receiver(s) that is no charge to existing clients. 

I received my upgraded equipment yesterday and it will be in the field today. 

If you have any questions holler at me, I will help if I can.

Tim


----------

